# Need some advice



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

I posted awhile back needing some help on pickin out a new Yote rifle. Then I was pretty set on getting a Remington M700. But after shopping around I figured i'd try to save a few bucks and go with either the new Savage axis or the TC Venture predator. I've heard nothing but good things about the Axis except for maybe the trigger which isnt a accu-trigger and cant be adjusted. but other than that everything thing else sounds pretty good about the rifle. I know the Venture series just got recalled but the problem is fixed now. I need your guys opinion on which might be the better rifle to go with. Also will need some help pickin out a scope to go on it. The Nikon CS was gonna be my choice but im reading alot of reviews about guys not liking the "donut reticles" and there being problems with adjusting the range on it and it throwing it off. Any help/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I love my Ruger M77 Hawkeye 30-06, however I know you can get it in many caliburs like .223, .243, or .308. I know that Ruger has introduced the American Rifle which is supposed to compare to the Savage Axis.

I've been using Burris Fullfield II scopes and they work very well in low light and hold up very well. Lifetime warranty too. Most of these scopes go for under $200 unless you're wanting something with really high magnification .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Axis trigger I tried wasn't that bad at all. Unless you're going for target competition I really don't believe it's necessary. For the price you really can't beat the Savage's accuracy and durability. I believe we have all been spoiled with the adjustable triggers everyone is offering out there. Many folks, myself included killed alot of game without giving a 6 lb. trigger pull a second thought. As far as the scopes go. Burris is a great scope. Heck, I just saw a guy list one brand new in the box on Craigslist for 100 bucks. 3-9X40 Fullfieldll was the model. On sale it's 200 bucks anywhere at the store. Good luck in your search !!


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

A while back on gunbroker they had the TC Venture predator that came with a fox pro spitfire for like $600. cant find that deal anymore. what do you guys think about the TC Venture predator in 22-250??


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

SlickGuns.com can show you some good deals. I'm not sure where you're from, but I also frequently check MidwestGuntrader.com.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im a savage guy and I have a axis in 22-250 and I like it alot. I got a Model 10 pred in .223 that is my fav now but it also costs more money.I have shot a venture in 270 and I was also very happy with it to. I dont think you can really go wronge with either.

As for scopes I got a redfield on my 300 win mag and have no complaints. I have a Bushnel elite on my .223 and I am also very happy with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have a Cabelas close they have a deal on the AXIS until the 29th it's a combo with a scope and it's all comoed plus it comews with a Primos turbodogg for $499.99. It comes in .204, .223. 22-250, or 243

I'm sure the scope is not a top tier scope but for daylight shooting it will do all you ask of it...except call coyotes.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Im a ruger fan myself,and also think Burris makes a very fine scope. I had my eye on the venture myself a while back. Between the venture and savage it would be a venture. I had a savage stevens and it gave me some problems. I probably just had a lemon like every manufacture has. I think the venture is going to have the better factory trigger. Its been awhile since I looked at reviews on it. Dont quote me on that. My burris scope is just about on par with my Zeiss for clarity and I paid much more for the Zeiss.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

when did the axis start coming in .204


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's an awesome deal Don. Cabela's has always been considered an overpriced tourist trap around here. Lately they have had some killer deals. Word must be getting around.LOL


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Was gun shoppin today and came accros a remington model 700 BDL in .233, with a signature series burris scope on it. it was used but in EXCELLENT condition. they were askin 750 for it. not sure how much of a deal this is if any. price is a bit more than what i was looking to pay but if is a good deal might just have to pick it up.. not sure what model scope it was but it was a signature series with a adjustable daylight/ twilight setting on it..Any help???


----------

